# Taking Pictures using Volume button?



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is there a way for me to be able to take pictures using the volume buttons on my phone since there isn't a physical button on the bionic?


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

check out vignette. awesome camera app with many filters and allows you to use your volume button to take shots.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I knew there was an app that did it. I just couldn't think of it, then someone else told me that you gotta be rooted for that.


----------

